
Ask HN: How much do you exercise a day/week? - rockstar9
How much time do you spent making sure you are healthy?<p>What type of exercises do you do?
======
lowe
with exercise i've found benefit as a function of time to be crazy non-linear.
there's a much bigger difference between 0 minutes and 20 minutes spent
exercising than between 20 and 40 or 40 and 60. so when i'm busy, i do what i
can, keep it short, but never cut it out. i try to do something every other
day at least. it clears my head and resets my stress.

i like to run. simple. no gym membership. no complicated/expensive gear --
only necessary investment is a pair of running shoes (runs around $90). best
of all, you can exhaust yourself quickly: if you don't have much time to
spare, just run faster* for less time.

* i wouldn't recommend taking this to an extreme. i knew a guy in college who'd max out the treadmill for a few minutes, sweat like crazy and call it a day. odds are that's terrible for you. (he also had an anger management problem...related?)

~~~
erlanger
I'd like to add that I believe basic calisthenics to be superior to weight
training for most people. Whereas weights are designed to exercise specific
muscle [groups], I think that activities like sit-ups and push-ups work
muscles in such a way as to deliver more real-life benefit. They certainly
expose you to less risk than weight-training and can deliver a full workout
without much planning, a requirement when using weights.

In my opinion, most people lifting weights do so for superficial reasons, (not
that there's anything wrong with that). I feel more practical strength when
using a conservative calisthenic workout than I do when I used to lift
weights, although my physique was more impressive when lifting. Note that I
had proper guidance when lifting weights.

~~~
scott_s
If you do a bodybuilder-style lifting workout, it will target specific muscle
groups. But if you're doing squats, cleans, deadlifts and their variations,
you're using many muscles, sometimes your whole body. The transfer is going to
be the same.

You are exposed to more risk (I'm recovering from a minor strain in my lower
back from deadlifts - I'll be more conservative next time), but I think in the
long run, the rewards outweigh the risks.

~~~
beza1e1
Do you have an idea, how to do deadlifts and cleans without "professional"
weights and without a gym?

Bodyweight squats are good. So are chin-ups, pull-ups, dips, push-ups, burpees
and planks. I'd avoid sit-ups, especially if you hunched over your desk all
day. A fun way to spice up the workout is "Parkour".

My workout is running a few kilometers to a selected tree, doing some of the
exercises above and running home. Takes about an hour each. Three times a
week.

~~~
dave_au
I've been doing this (other than doing it I'm unaffiliated with the site):

<http://www.simplefit.org/>

It's been good - it's a program of pull-ups, push-ups and squats with 3
sessions a week and a series of levels to work through. Pretty nice if you're
busy, none of the workouts go past 30 minutes because there's a focus on high
intensity in the workout.

Probably wise to take the guys nutrition advice with a grain of salt, since it
doesn't see to be his main area of knowledge.

Other than that I run about 5km 3 times a week.

------
vlad
You almost nailed it. It's not how much exercise you do during the week, but
that you spend time to do it regularly. Again, it doesn't matter exactly what
you do. The point of exercise is that it challenges you a bit. So, if you go
to the gym 4 times a week, even half hour before they close, you will be able
to get 20-25 minutes of running in.

That consistency of showing up, even for 15 minutes a day 4 times a week, is
what builds the habit. Building the habit is the important part. After you get
the habit, then you will naturally start doing more challenging things to
avoid boredom, because the constant is that you keep going, but what you do is
what may change day to day. As well, you will find yourself setting aside more
time to go to the gym because you'll feel more confident with your
surroundings and the people. You may also become interested in classes, and
start promising friends that "you'll see them at 5pm tomorrow." As you get (or
stay) in good shape, you will learn about and be invited to various other
athletic events or sports, which will reinforce the habit to stay in shape.

------
gaoshan
I walk from the sofa to the microwave and back to retrieve my hotpocket. Some
days I go out to the mailbox to collect the pile of mail that has built up
from the days I didn't quite make it out (but the sun hurts my eyes and burns
my pasty skin so I quickly retreat indoors to bask in the glow of my monitor).

On those days that I manage to taste the fresh air I occasionally get the
feeling, way in the back of my head, that I should get out and do something.
Someday.

~~~
carterschonwald
on one hand, I love this joke, but on the other hand, while i enjoy nice
weather, I'm sufficiently sun burnable that my idea of nice outdoor weather is
a bright day with diffuse light due to a thin film of clouds

[edit: i do tan, just very very slowly :p, though that may be a consequence of
summers spent doing cs / math research rather than healthy stuff :)]

~~~
krschultz
Sounds like skiing is for you, get to enjoy the great outdoors while usually
being protected from the sun.

~~~
inglorian
Ouch, I'd advise you to never go skiing without copious amounts of sunscreen.
I've gotten crazy sunburns from the sun reflecting off the snow.

------
radu_floricica
What took me off my armchair some years ago, when I had really become a couch
potato, was weightlifting. By chance a gym opened 2 minutes from my flat, so I
paid them a visit. First the guy there showed me how everything works: he did
a few repetitions, then I did a few repetitions (of course, at the lowest
setting) on every machine there. After 10 minutes I thanked him, sat on a
couch, begged for a bottle of water and spent the next 20 minutes trying hard
not to be sick.

In a few months I was in reasonable shape, but you could see a big difference
in posture (and in not getting sick) from the second visit. Kept doing it for
about 6 months, then on and off another 2 years. Then I started doing other
stuff, mostly for fun. Last thing was indoor climbing - most fun I ever had
doing sports. Also very good at unexpected things: I never expected my balance
to improve so much.

My point is: weightlifting is the best thing to start with, for two reasons.
Time wise it's by far the most efficient, both as time spent per week (twice
is enough), and as time until getting into shape. Second, it's very useful for
whatever you want to do in the future. Whatever the sport chances are basic
strength and a bit of endurance are required.

------
hschenker
30 to 40 minutes a day, 7 days a week.

4 days a week: cardio. 3 days a week: weights.

For cardio, it's most often the stationary bike in my condo gym. I pedal as
fast as I can get to 1,000 calories (about 32 minutes). I sometimes go for a
10k run instead, if it's nice outside (about 45 minutes). In the summer,
soccer with my work team replaces cardio once a week.

For weights, I run through a circuit of exercises in about 35 minutes. On a
universal gym: seated bench press, quadricep extensions, hamstring curls,
tricep extensions, lat bar pulldowns. With free weights: back flys, shoulder
lifts. On a mat: various situps. To finish off: 2 minutes of very high-
intensity cardio on a stairclimber.

Weekdays, I do my workouts right after work, before dinner. I don't think I've
missed a workout for about four years, except when traveling. (When traveling,
I do a 25-minute body-weight "core circuit" of situps and pushups in the
morning immediately after getting up.) Weekends, I get the workout (usually
the cardio) out of the way as soon as practical...usually after getting
laundry or some other task started.

If doing this every day without fail seems rigid and bordering on obsessive,
it's because I've learned for my own personality type, it's vital to make it
part of my daily routine. The less I have to think about it, the more likely
is that I'll stick with it and make no excuses. There's now never any question
as to whether I will or won't exercise on any given day - it's as routine as
eating dinner.

------
rsayers
Daily.

I commute on a bike (5 miles each way). I also run 5k's when they come around,
Lift weights twice per week, and go on long (50+ mile) bike rides when I can.

------
noodle
if you're looking for motivation, i highly suggest finding _some_ sport that
you enjoy doing. go looking for it, i'm sure one exists.

i do a 2-3 hour workout 2-3 days/week centered around a martial art i compete
in on the national/international level. the enjoyment factor really helps get
you off the couch.

and i do about 1 hour or so of warmup into a weight routine 2 days a week to
compliment the other training.

~~~
dejb
Totally agree. I find organised and/or team sports to be most effective
because you are committed to going regularly.

~~~
picasso81
I was spending too much time at the computer, and decided to put together a
basketball team together for the UCSF (mission bay) rec league. I also shoot
at the park on Folsom & 7th every day from 5-6pm. Feel free to join if you
like to ball - it's great exercise.

------
bkudria
Uh, zero, none, and, uh, N/A.

But I should do more!

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You should consider doubling or tripling it.

~~~
wenbert
0 * 3 or 0 * 4 is still 0 :D sorry couldn't resist

------
nightowl
If you cannot do any excersize (ie - can't leave the office) I found the
Tibetan Rites to be a very good alternative to jogging/cycling. At least you
are doing something.

Since I started doing to tibetan rites I manage to work longer without needing
a break, and manage to keep to deadlines more (but yea, still miss them).
Apparently helps getting the entire energy system flowing which in turn leaves
you energised and refreshed.

More info here:

[http://www.lifeevents.org/5-tibetans-energy-rejuvenation-
exe...](http://www.lifeevents.org/5-tibetans-energy-rejuvenation-
exercises.htm)

------
diN0bot
i go outside everyday to at least play keep away from my dog with my husband.
sometimes we play tennis, or variations on tennis, rather.

sometimes i run to a pool and then swim. on weekends i tend to do longer runs,
or else long bike rides to ponds for swimming. this is now that it's warm.
during winter i swim indoors after work most days.

i'm trying to start up weekly roller hockey (thurs, 6pm, ahern, cambridge).
all you need are skates/blades and whatever protective gear you want. i can
bring sticks if you let me know.

i also enjoy roller tennis and roller frisbee. hmm, i guess that's it. i tried
indoor soccer this winter, which was prett good. i used to fence. sometimes i
spar outside, but i miss the precision of electronics.

i love moving outside. i think people interact with such freedom and joy when
outside, especially in nice weather (though all sorts of weather can be
interesting). just shooting hoops with someone can make for a more easy going
conversation.

recently i've learn yoga, which again is especially awesome when done outside,
say after running to a nice field or creek.

i pretty much work constantly at my computer, though i try to read at night
before sleep (rather than working until my eyeballs literally need massaging).
i try to tear myself away from work with things like piano and sewing, but
exercise is the most consistent and best feeling.

oh yeah! pickup ultimate frisbee at least once a wee!! winter pond skating and
ice hockey this year was also sweet!!

------
jamiequint
I do CrossFit (crossfit.com) 2-4 days a week, its really hard, has good
results, and is time efficient. I also swim occasionally.

------
wallflower
I run with a group two to three times a week. If I were not running with a
group, I don't think I would run at all. The social aspects and accountability
of exercising with other peers cannot be underestimated.

------
jacoblyles
I'm an outlier. I could never stick to running or lifting weights. Too lonely,
too boring. On the other hand, a team sport that met once a week was too easy
to skip.

So I fight. I admire fighters, and I figure it is right for a young man to try
to earn himself some glory.

It's the hardest thing I've ever done. I lost 20 pounds. I did things I never
thought I could do. I've cried after practice.

On the downside, my schedule is packed between grad school and Muay Thai/ Jiu
Jitsu practice. Also, I'm not sure that getting punched in the face is the
best way to stay healthy.

But you know what they say: it's better to burn out than to fade away.

Plus, there's no better cure for the ennui, the malaise of the modern world,
the lack of purpose, the depression of your savanna mind sitting behind a desk
all day than to experience your body as it was meant to be, in all its glory,
in the world's most honest and objective form of competition.

------
mattyb
I run 6 days a week and ice skate 2-3 nights a week. Running allows me to both
stay in good shape and do a lot of thinking; I've caught quite a few bugs
during those morning runs. I played ice hockey in middle school and have loved
skating ever since, so it's more for fun than health.

~~~
diN0bot
so true! walking or running or biking or swimming make for excellent designing
or problem solving time.

doesn't replace solitude with a whiteboard, or other parts of the process, but
definitely helps with getting one's thoughts in order and seeing around
assumptions. i feel more creative when my blood is flowing.

------
baguasquirrel
When I was in school, I learned the real value of exercise. When I had time to
do them and still get 6 hours of sleep, I stayed healthy. When I didn't, I'd
start to feel sluggish after a week and I was prone to sickness.

Doing a startup can be particularly difficult because there's nothing to force
you to go out. But the toll it will take on your mental agility will compound.

You don't need an enormous amount of exercise. I'd advocate going out and
taking a walk whenever you're stuck on something. It usually clears my head
and I'll have an answer for what I was working on when I get back.

------
Brushfire
p90x. But I dont strictly follow their schedule, I usually do it 3-4 times a
week. You can do half of their workouts anywhere, and the other half with a
pullup bar and some free weights.

~~~
latortuga
I've been doing P90X for about 2 months now (entering phase 3 this week).
Before P90X, I did almost zero physical activity - I didn't play sports in
high school and in college the best I did was ultimate frisbee maybe once a
month. I haven't been following the diet plan which is probably a mistake but
I've seen fairly steady weight loss and muscle gain - for the first time in my
life I can do pullups (I'm up to 2!) and pushups! It's an intense program and
will (absolutely will) wear you out if you're out of shape but my fitness is
soaring and being able to keep up with a game of bball or frisbee is
extraordinarily gratifying.

------
branden
I'm not someone who can exercise for its own sake. I'm no good at creating a
structured routine for myself, and I'm terrible at following schedules. I get
around this by living a bikeable distance from work and the grocery store.
I've been able to cram in around 30 miles of bike riding per week simply by
forsaking the car in my daily activities. If you can't keep yourself sticking
to an exercise schedule, try piggybacking it on to your existing routine.

~~~
natrius2
I can't recommend this enough. I'd lost weight before, but could never keep it
off. Biking helped me sustainably lose 30 pounds. I also get to be even more
smug than Prius owners.

The downside is that my car doesn't start anymore because I never use it.

~~~
WalkingDead
Watchout biking. It may cause impotence. Not joking.

<http://healthlink.mcw.edu/article/1023994375.html>

That was the first link from google. There are others more informative. Make a
few searches if interested.

------
silencio
I've been trying so hard to get in the habit of exercising for any amount of
time on a regular basis, but every time something's managed to break it,
something usually involving massive amounts of pain in my legs or chest that
make me not do anything for like 3-4 days when it becomes impossible to get
motivated to pick up the routine anymore. (My doctor is pretty convinced I'm
just accident prone.)

So far the list's included p90 (gave up first day), two different gyms (smelly
and old vs. new and clean?), wii fit (this gets boring fast), pilates, walking
around, snowboarding (live in LA, don't get much of a chance to go see
snow...), swimming, or (really) sex. The last of which is the only thing that
happens regularly but isn't enough exercise. Oh well.

I'd love to do something I could actually stick with, but I don't have a huge
motivation to do so when clothes still fit (even my teeny weeny not yellow or
polka dotted bikini) and I can go up a couple flights of stairs without a
problem. I'm pretty surprised to see so many people here are exercising
regularly (or maybe they're the only ones answering...:P), maybe I can pick up
a few good tips from here :D

------
patio11
I do about 40 minutes of biking a day (commute to train station) and try to
get to the gym twice a week for about 30 to 45 minutes. Since biking is enough
cardiovascular exercise for anybody I mostly do weights at the gym, and
typically (when I have an extra 15 minutes free) some yoga for stretching.

I recommend the chalice lift for a good all-purpose hacker exercise. Go over
to that big set o' one-hand weights the folks are always using for bicep
curls. Find the largest one you can comfortably lift with both hands. Hold it
with both hands supporting the top, braced against your chest. Pick a point on
the wall at forehead level -- your eyes never move from that point for the
duration of the exercise. (This is a hack to avoid back damage.) From a
standing position, pretend you are sitting down on a bench directly behind
you. Then, from the sitting position, stand to return to your original
position. You can actually use a bench the first few times to get a hang out
of it. Sitting to standing is one rep. Do five sets of five reps or 3 sets of
10 reps. I like to vary the weight I use -- first work with one I know I can
do easily, then with one I know is a stretch, then back to easy.

Works your legs, torso, and a bit of your upper body like you would not
believe, scales trivially until you reach the limits of your upper body
strength (but even for out of shape hackers you can get a lot of benefit at
the final point for your arms -- I'm at about 30 lbs right now, which is
really not that much, and it feels like a real workout and has been
empirically effective since a few months ago 15 lbs was similarly tiring),
requires minimal time, equipment, and skill. Biggest downside: you'll look
like an absolute doofus doing it.

Bonus points: keep a journal. Things that get measured get improved, etc.

~~~
mrtron
That lift looks far too complicated and awkward for a noob to weightlifting.

If you want to start weight lifting go really simple to avoid any problems
early on.

Squat, deadlift, overhead press, bench press. Do everything with barbells to
start if possible, if not go with dumbbells.

I do agree 5x5 or so is the way to go - especially starting out as this will
allow you to go with heavier weights.

Don't go to failure, keep well below that and stay consistent a few times a
week. It is by far the best way to gain overall strength. Lookup 'riptoes
workout' as a good guide to that basic plan if you want the generally accepted
best way to gain strength from scratch.

~~~
latortuga
Lunges are also a really good choice starting out - you can modulate the
intensity with super easily - change how low you go, add weights, put your
arms in the air, do intense rep sets, add kicks, etc. Lunges are a great
exercise.

------
philh
Mostly I just walk places. I willingly walk over an hour into town to avoid
catching a bus. If I'm late, I'll run part of the way.

I'm currently living on campus and have far less walking to do, but I play
airsoft every few weeks. I also go to clubs and spend hours at a time dancing.

I have no idea if this really constitutes effective exercise, but I've never
had health problems.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I try to get on my treadmill for at least 30 minutes three times/week. If I
have the time I do more and I also do weights, but that's my desired minimum
and I can usually make it. Now that it's finally warming up (can't believe it
snowed yesterday!), I'll probably be taking the running outside.

But IMHO, the biggest bang for the buck is simply to _move around_ Don't be
one of those people who drives around the parking lot for half an hour looking
for a closer spot to avoid walking an extra 20 feet to the door. I get in the
parking lot and PARK. If I have to walk 200 yards to get in the store, it
won't kill me and the exercise is good for me. The only exceptions are heavy
rain, subzero temperatures, or carrying a baby or toddler (which I haven't had
to do for years).

Just get off the couch and _do something_ and your health will automatically
improve. Humans are built to walk, we just don't do enough of it.

------
christofd
I cycle around 30 min everyday to get around town and on nice days or weekends
I'll go for longer trips on my mountainbike. Used to do long distance running
and martial arts 3 times a week. Don't care to pick up running again, which
can be perfectly substituted with cycling, but I'll get back into martial
arts.

I'd really like to spend some time hiking again in the Rockies or back in
Germany in the Austrian Alps :)

As mentioned on here - you have to get in the habit of exercising like 2-3
times a week. Usually you'll get that in any team sport through high school,
such as basketball, soccer, football, hockey etc. After high school you just
got ta keep up that rhythm. However, it will more difficult to get into the
habit if you haven't started it earlier in high school already.

AND: NO JUNKFOOD/ NO POP/ NO FRIES... VEGETABLES/ FRUIT/ WATER etc. instead;
DON'T EVER EAT AT MCDONALD'S (THAT WILL F*CK YOU UP INSTANTLY)

~~~
sown
This. THIS X 10!!

I find that my ability to exercise is very heavily impacted by even the most
small amount of junk food. Anything with flour or sugar is pretty much out.
Even diet soda gives me a headache now. :(

------
jamesbritt
I've been trying to make a point of walking every day, though it works out
more to every 2nd or 3rd day.

I used to listen to music, but found it too easy/tempting to skip around to
find a better piece, and my mind kept focusing on all sorts of "must do" shit
that made me want to go back in and work.

So I started listening to audio books. It makes up for the reading I used to
do when I lived in NYC and traveled on buses and trains (now it's walk or
drive, so less reading :( )

I prefer short stories; more immediate sense of satisfaction and completion,
and greater variety. Right now I'm going through Tobias Wolff's Our Story
Begins. Great stuff, and I find that I make myself walk longer if I think I
can get to the end of the current story.

------
artlogic
Last year after trying a bunch of different things fitness options, I got into
cycling. I now commute by bike whenever I can and participate in long (50+
mile) weekend rides. In the summer I am riding on average 10 miles a day, but
that drops to maybe 10 miles a week for the winter months.

One great thing about cycling is that the community is very hacker-esque. Once
you learn the talk, you'll feel right at home.

Another wonderful thing about cycling is that a stressful 15 minute car ride
can turn into a peaceful 30 minute bike ride, giving your mind a rest. I find
that after a quick ride I am more likely to come up with good ideas and be
productive/creative.

------
quallsd
What is this "exercise" about which you speak?

------
yan
Mostly every day. I go climbing two to three times a week, two to three hours
each time. I try to run every other day, 3-4 miles, and I try to make it out
to the gym twice or so a week. Nothing's that consistent except the climbing,
so I hope to make it into a proper regimen. Last half year or so I've been
going to the gym/running about twice a week but nothing on a schedule.

However, I have set definite goals for climbing and have a 5K and a 10K in
May, so that's something specific to train for.

~~~
arnorhs
heeeeyy.. I'm a climber as well :-)

------
mrtron
An average of half an hour a day.

Weights a few times a week, running a few times a week. I play hockey during
the winter twice a week.

I am hoping to get back into good shape soon...it gets harder as you get
older.

------
rudyfink
Seven hours a week, assuming golf doesn't count as exercise.

My commitment to myself is to spend at least a half hour a day on average
doing _something_. This is an antidote to being a professional sitter. The
doing _something_ was a response to having trouble with sticking with other
plans.

For the last several months I have been doing. Four hours - weights and
biking/running/swimming. Three hours - stretching and body weight exercises.

Before that it was almost entirely rock climbing at a gym.

------
Derferman
I play ultimate here at school, which entails three practices a week. I find
that if I don't exercise on a weekly basis, I become easily irritable.

------
staunch
First 30 minutes is machines/free weights then 45 minutes on the treadmill
jogging.

Mon/Tue and Thu/Fri 6:30AM -> 7:45AM before I go into the office. I have to do
it before I go to work, so that I never miss any days due to working late. I
don't allow myself to ever miss even one day, to keep the habit in tact.

I forgot how much more alive I feel when I exercise until I started again
after a long break.

------
quisxt
I run about 3 miles every morning and then a longer run on Saturday or Sunday.
I've found that I really need to exercise every day, or during the day I can't
get into that deep zone of concentration where I'm the most productive.
Running more than 3 miles, and too tired and sore, and end up napping during
the day.

It's also fun and feels good :)

------
mannicken
5-7, usually closer to 7, I take a day off only if I'm extremely sore, and two
days if I'm sick. Last summer I did about 10-14 sessions a week (morning and
evening) but that was just wrong and I was constantly depressed and
overtrained. Now I'm just running every day for fun :)

Oh yeah, I'm a runner.

------
kajecounterhack
I run. 5-12 miles a day depending on speed (5 being the shortest, fastest, and
12 being long and moderate with a pickup at the end) -- quit track to do
programming and startup stuff seeing as I'm in high school, but I keep
discipline cause it helps me stay focused academically too.

------
jjs
I've recently taken to exercising several hours a day; mostly weights and
taking decently long walks.

What I've noticed is that this actually gives me somewhat _more_ time to code,
as I spend much less of the day feeling tired and don't need quite as much
sleep.

------
jasonlbaptiste
4 times a week for certain, sometimes 5.

Run a 5k, then abs and 24 sets of lifting.

Can't stand treadmills, so usually run outdoors.

I usually get insanely focused and clear my head while working out, so it's
equally as beneficial from a mental health standpoint as a physical health
standpoint.

------
zackola
Try to run 3-6 miles at least 3 times a week + <http://hundredpushups.com/>
Also try to stretch, but that doesn't always go so well. Yoga makes me crack
up laughing.

------
krav
This guy's blog is great. He talks about exercise and eating in an intelligent
manner, and is living proof of the results

<http://theorytopractice.wordpress.com/>

------
arnorhs
I go indoors-climbing about 1-5 times a week. Gymnastics 1-2 times a week
(even though I haven't been showing up for some while now) In the summertime I
also go jogging maybe once every one or two weeks

------
intranation
I cycle to work every day, which is about 4.5 miles each way. This adds up to
about 40-45 minutes of exercise per day, which is awesome as it's both quicker
than public transport and also keeps me fit.

------
lleger
I play ultimate frisbee for my university. We play for three hours three days
a week. That's enough exercise for me.

When it's the summertime, and, thus, when I have more time, I work out with
the powerlifting team.

------
wushupork
martial arts training twice a week and calisthenics in between for core
training.

the martial arts training is about an hr of warmup and basics and half and hr
of running forms (standardized routines).

between the martial arts, I try to do core workouts at home which include
exercises with the chinup bar, gymnastics style static exercies, like
handstands, planches

i think consistency is key. even if you dont have time, try to do something,
anything. i find that i feel really crappy if i miss my workout or training.
it definitely keeps me energized.

------
alrex021
5 days a week Monday to Friday with each weekend off to rest. I eat healthier
foods by making sure I have home-made food with me, in my office, every day
during the week.

------
arantius
Never. But, living in NYC, I walk around a mile in 15 minutes, each way to and
from work, every day. I also walk or bike any time I need to run errands.

------
jemerick
I play ice hockey 2 to 3 times a week depending on the league's schedule. I
would like to do more exercising like weight lifting and maybe some biking...

------
luccastera
I play 2 outdoor soccer games a week + 1 indoor game. That's about all I do
these days. In the offseason, I try to go to the Gym once or twice a week.

------
jgalvez
Earlier this year, I started taking a 7km walk everyday. 210km a month. I
never stopped. My health and overall physical aptitude has been awesome.

------
graemeklass
3 to 4 times a week. Running, weights and occasional team sport (footy,
basketball). I try to mix it up a bit to keep me challenged and motivated.

------
quellhorst
I used to do from 1-3 hours of trail riding on my mountain bike every day.
Lost 70lbs of fat doing so.

The benefits to my physical and mental health were huge.

------
donaq
I exercise thrice a week, on average. Twice are chin-ups, sit-ups and push-ups
followed by a run. The other is basketball.

------
nolanbrown23
For an hour 3 times a week most weeks. It's tough, especially when it
conflicts with coding time but it's worth it.

------
tsbardella
I bike to work. I ride my bike every weekend. I am thinking of running.. I
lift wieghts 4 times a week

------
dfranke
I'm a fencer. I fence three times per week for about two hours.

------
mahmud
i dribble a soccer ball in the backyard every time i go out for a smoke, plus
the occasional skateboard (yeah, i picked up skating when i was 27!)

------
siculars
for minimal time commitment i would definitely recommend running. i recently
started running to train for the nyc triathlon. running is easy to pick up and
offers serious physical challenges. time wise, you can adjust the challenge to
your fitness level by increasing the speed without increasing the time. as
noted elsewhere, you dont even need a gym membership, all you need are a pair
of sneaks you feel comfortable running in.

as for things you can do at home i would recommend the basics, ie. pull ups,
push ups and the plank instead of sit ups. mix in various twisting efforts
into the standard pull ups / push ups/ plank and you will start to notice the
difference in just a few weeks. add a medicine ball to your routine to mix
things up and confuse your muscles. these kind of exercises can be done
without leaving your house and for a few minutes at a time.

if you feel comfortable exercising outside the house i would seriously
consider exercising with other people. friends, strangers, people who are at
your level or a bit beyond to help motivate you and get you past your current
plateau. get social. you will find that fitness is an infinite challenge with
no level cap. whereas your mage in wow can only get to level 80 (currently)
you can keep going indefinitely. but beware! you can also regress.

doing the aforementioned will bring you a long way to getting in shape in just
a few weeks. after that you will start to plateau if you do not ratchet up the
intensity/time/difficulty or mix up your routine.

something i would definitely not recommend and specifically argue against
would be any sort or weight training. weight training, imho, should only be
done by those who already consider themselves in shape at a certain threshold.
weight training works to isolate specific muscle areas and does not on its own
encourage an overall health level.

personally, i had been a swimmer in my high school years and then did some
club water polo. i always biked but never ran. so last year i decided to get
into the triathlon scene at the sprint level and did my first last october.
the tri concept is appealing to me because of the multidisciplinary nature and
multiple entry points for the novice. i would wholeheartedly recommend sprint
distance triathlons to those in moderate shape looking for a physical
challenge.

lastly, but perhaps most importantly: stop drinking soda excessively. some
might even say completely. just this one act will go a long way to slimming
you down and greatly adding to your overall health. follow this up by cutting
out sweets/chocolate/popcorn/insert favorite junk food here. it can not be
overstated how much a healthier diet will help you reach a greater level of
fitness than exercise can alone.

------
known
One hour brisk walk between 5AM to 6AM.

~~~
jamesbritt
Right before sleep?

:)

~~~
known
Wish I could.

------
mroman
I am doing around 2 hours per week total, and it has positively changed my
life in many ways.

I bought a crosstrainer a few months back, and it is the very best $200 USD I
have ever spent, I highly recommend it to everyone.

I do 20 minutes or so on it, at a decent pace, and as many pushups as I can
handle, every other day . . . my body must react real well to exercise,
because I now get looks from the ladies!

A well shaped geek I am, if you can all believe it :)

Seriously however, exercising has improved my life in a myriad of ways.

------
fairramone
I usually exercise 3 times a week -- about 45 minutes of running/jogging each
time.

